

HyperStealth, Designing camoflage using customized graphics program - hef19898
http://hyperstealth.com/

======
hef19898
The link to the companies homepage. HyperStealth was featured in wired.com
article here: [http://www.wired.com/design/2012/06/how-hyperstealths-
algori...](http://www.wired.com/design/2012/06/how-hyperstealths-algorithms-
build-better-camo/)

While you can dispute the purpose, the approach is remarkable.

